# Citizenship by uniao de facto



## BrazilianUK (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey, does anyone here is going to Apply or has applied before to become Portuguese Citizen Through Uniao de Facto(Civil Partnership)

I have hired a portuguese lawyer to make the sentenca de reconhecimento uniao de facto celebrated outside Portugal and I am wondering if you have any clue of how long it takes to get Portuguese Citizenship

Thanks guys.


----------

